# Ski's top 10 East



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 18, 2006)

I already know that you either don’t care, think it’s a joke, was bought by advertising, voted on by gapers or you’re glad your favorite mountain isn’t on it, but here’s The top 10 resorts in the East according to SKI Magazine’s readers anyways: 

1. Tremblant, Que. 
2. Smugglers Notch, Vt. 
3. Whiteface, N.Y.  
4. Killington, Vt. 
5. Sugarloaf, Maine 
6. Stowe, Vt.
7. Sunday River, Maine
8. Okemo, Vt.
9. Holiday Valley, N.Y.
10. Bretton Woods, N.H.


----------



## Plowboy (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice, none of my favorites are on there.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 18, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I already know that you either don’t care, think it’s a joke, was bought by advertising, voted on by gapers or you’re glad your favorite mountain isn’t on it, but here’s The top 10 resorts in the East according to SKI Magazine’s readers anyways:



Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes and Yes.


----------



## Ski Diva (Sep 18, 2006)

When ISN'T Tremblant #1? Seems like that's an annual thing.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 18, 2006)

I voted.  I have to go register in the Gapers thread.  Sr and the Loaf made it.  Quality resorts IMO.  I still have Loon in the Top 10. The location and grooming matter to me for family skiing.  I like reading all that stuff.  I was impressed by bretton woods and the amount of snow it had late season as well.


----------



## dmo (Sep 18, 2006)

Holiday Valley?

I hadn't even heard of it.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 18, 2006)

dmo said:


> Holiday Valley?
> 
> I hadn't even heard of it.



You're not missing much . . . 

About 800 vertical feet of icy bliss outside of Buffalo for Ohio skiers who want a "real" mountain.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 18, 2006)

> Originally Posted by dmo
> Holiday Valley?
> 
> I hadn't even heard of it.
> ...



I believe in one of the past rankings, Hoilday Valley was in the top five. :-o uke:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 18, 2006)

Ski Diva said:


> When ISN'T Tremblant #1? Seems like that's an annual thing.



It's the fake Euro village.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2006)

My east top 10:

1. Sunday River
2. Sugarbush
3. Hunter
4. Wildcat
5. Loon
6. Burke
7. Cannon
8. Jay Peak
9. Whiteface
10.Sundown

And the book that I just finished reading:







:razz:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 18, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I already know that you either don’t care, think it’s a joke, was bought by advertising, voted on by gapers or you’re glad your favorite mountain isn’t on it, but here’s The top 10 resorts in the East according to SKI Magazine’s readers anyways:
> 
> 1. Tremblant, Que.
> 2. Smugglers Notch, Vt.
> ...



HPD...only 2 places to go for your life-long dream...:lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 18, 2006)

man, i have only skied four out of the ten best resorts in the east according to the readers of ski magazine. not sure what that says about me as an eastern skier.

:dunce: 

ahhhhh. forget about covering the pool, first day of september, first snow in the west, or freezing temps on mount washington. that is all bunk, as far as i am concerned. the annual :flame: of the ski magazine top ten list is the true sign that winder is right around the corner


----------



## awf170 (Sep 18, 2006)

andyzee said:


> My east top 10:
> 
> 1. Sunday River
> 2. Sugarbush
> ...


 
Haha, AZ thinks I'm more important the BobR, Trailboss, Steve, Meat, HPD, and Greg. 


So when is the Holiday valley AZ gathering? Are we flying there? Can we go there instead of the western trip? Should I take an Avi course first?



Hey, I didn't know AndyZ skied there. Must have forgot the helmet cam though.







Hopefully they install a few more quad this year. I don't want the slopes to be crowded or anything.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 18, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> man, i have only skied four out of the ten best resorts in the east according to the readers of ski magazine. not sure what that says about me as an eastern skier.



I think at least part of what it says about any of us is where we live and what we think is worth traveling to.

I've skied # 1 - 4, 6 & 8


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 18, 2006)

My East Top 10: 


1 - Stowe - so much history and style
1A - Sugarloaf - so much history and hardcore
3 - Whiteface - with apologies to MRG - ski it if you can 
4 - Orford - hidden gem in the eastern townships
5 - Loon - access and consistently great conditions
6 - Cannon - NH hardcore
7 - Gore - the hill I grew up at
8 - Sunday River - gotta give them some credit
9 - Berkshire East - great old school hill
10 - Titcomb - the hill I learned at


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 18, 2006)

dmo said:


> Holiday Valley?
> 
> I hadn't even heard of it.



I've never been and never will, but a friend of mine who has told me they do a really good job with the little they have to work with.


----------



## SnowRider (Sep 18, 2006)

Havnt skiid all the places but seems like your personal 10 ten lists are better than ski magazines. Do they control the testing in that mag? Think about it. Treblant is bigger therefore will recieve more votes than a smaller mountain. Plus some mountains are filled with posers who will vote just to say they did. Then there are the die hards who dont want there mountain in it or it will become overcrowded. To me this seems like "Gaper's favorite mountains."

SnowRider


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 18, 2006)

SnowRider said:


> Havnt skiid all the places but seems like your personal 10 ten lists are better than ski magazines. Do they control the testing in that mag?


this is definitely a weakness of the poll... it is simply a representation of what the readers of ski magazine most frequently ski which is partially due to location (i think HPD made that observation earlier). that is the only explanation for a place like holiday world on such a poll... i guess it is near a population center that has a lot of ski magazine subscribers. i don't think your typical ski magazine reader makes in a point to ski all the top mountains in the east. the "average" northeast skier probably has yet to ski 10 top ski areas, let alone the ten "best", such a subject view any ways as almost everyone of the ski areas on that list really excels and is considered one of the best at something.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2006)

andyzee said:


> My east top 10:
> 
> 1. Sunday River
> 2. Sugarbush
> ...



How can Burke be there if you haven't skied it??????   Or have you?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I already know that you either don’t care, think it’s a joke, was bought by advertising, voted on by gapers or you’re glad your favorite mountain isn’t on it, but here’s The top 10 resorts in the East according to SKI Magazine’s readers anyways:



Here are my comments:  



> 1. Tremblant, Que.



No surprise.  They were probably far enough north to dodge the r%^n last season.  


> 2. Smugglers Notch, Vt.



This is a BIG surprise considering their aging infrastructure and slow lifts.  They must have compensated with great customer service....



> 3. Whiteface, N.Y.



No surprise....



> 4. Killington, Vt.



Considering all the :argue: I've heard about the changes, this is kind of a surprise that they are this high up.  But, it is probably skewed by the volume since I believe that this poll *depends on who gets the most votes*, so therefore, the ski areas with the highest volume of voters is going to have an advantage.  


> 5. Sugarloaf, Maine
> 6. Stowe, Vt.



No surprise with the Loaf.  But wow, Stowe is slipping!  


> 7. Sunday River, Maine
> 8. Okemo, Vt.



Agreed.  


> 9. Holiday Valley, N.Y.



A pure distortion...see the K-Mart comments...they are on here because of volume.  


> 10. Bretton Woods, N.H.


Have heard many good things from skiers and riders, but again, it was about the volume of skiers and if they voted in the poll.


----------



## maplevalleymaster (Sep 18, 2006)

Uhhh Sugarbush???


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 18, 2006)

> Originally Posted by highpeaksdrifter
> I already know that you either don’t care, think it’s a joke, was bought by advertising, voted on by gapers or you’re glad your favorite mountain isn’t on it, but here’s The top 10 resorts in the East according to SKI Magazine’s readers anyways:
> 
> 1. Tremblant, Que.
> ...



I have only skied 4 of the 10 as well (2,6,8,10) I,mnot a big fan of 8 and 10 but it was not my decision to go. At least I found out what I don't like :idea: 

Of the ones I haven't skied, I want to do 3, 4 (only on a weekday), 5, and someday 7.  

My top 10 looks like this:
1. Jay (cause it gets the most snow and I don't mind cold)
2. Burke (close runner up)
3. Sugarbush
4. Stowe
5. Sugarloaf (I think I'll like it when I try it) 
6. Wildcat (again, I think I'll like it when I try it) 
7. MRG
8. Magic (I think I'll like it when I try it) 
9. Smuggs
10. Whiteface (I think I'll like it when I try it...so many places...)


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Haha, AZ thinks I'm more important the BobR, Trailboss, Steve, Meat, HPD, and Greg.



Huh??? :blink:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 18, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by awf170
> Haha, AZ thinks I'm more important the BobR, Trailboss, Steve, Meat, HPD, and Greg.
> 
> ...



I  believe awf is referring to the rankingof the favorite mountains of each of these individuals ranking lower than Wildcat in AZ's top 10.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:


> I  believe awf is referring to the rankingof the favorite mountains of each of these individuals ranking lower than Wildcat in AZ's top 10.



Yeah, that's what I was thinking, but then again, I do ski at other places.  :wink:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Haha, AZ thinks I'm more important the BobR, Trailboss, Steve, Meat, HPD, and Greg.


 

Nah, just a bigger whiner.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> How can Burke be there if you haven't skied it?????? Or have you?


 

No TB, I've never been to Burke, so you still owe me a tour. I was just being sarcastic in that my top 10 means about as much as ski magazines. Although I find the source for my choices much more reliable than those of ski magazine.


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 19, 2006)

According to Ski mag - "SKI readers ranked their favorite resorts according to the criteria that matters most to them"  The rankings are for RESORTS.  The rankings criteria include resort lodging, nightlife, restaurants,  grooming, accessibility, weather and many other factors that have nothing to do with what many of the posters here consider important in ranking a SKI MOUNTAIN such as variety of trails, challenge and off trail terrain


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 19, 2006)

WWF-VT said:


> According to Ski mag - "SKI readers ranked their favorite resorts according to the criteria that matters most to them"  The rankings are for RESORTS.  The rankings criteria include resort lodging, nightlife, restaurants,  grooming, accessibility, weather and many other factors that have nothing to do with what many of the posters here consider important in ranking a SKI MOUNTAIN such as variety of trails, challenge and off trail terrain



Good reading.   I had not noticed that before.  It's kind of like what happened to Snow Country....there's more money in talking about "the lifestyle of skiing" then there is about just skiing, so they focused on that.  Oy, what a mistake...


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 19, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Good reading.   I had not noticed that before.  It's kind of like what happened to Snow Country....there's more money in talking about "the lifestyle of skiing" then there is about just skiing, so they focused on that.  Oy, what a mistake...



TB - remember - there is hardcore and there's recreational skiing.  There are those to whom skiing is religion (e.g., those with > 1000 posts on AZ.com ) and there are those that are lucky to get 10 days per season on the hill due to other commitments and priorities.  

You know and I know that SKI Magazine focuses on the weekend/a-few-times-per-season family ski types and their poll will reflect that demographic.  The "skiing lifestyle" and the pretty, glossy pictures in the magazine sells ad space and week-long vacation packages.  The hardcore have season passes, live close to the hill so they can do day trips, and don't ski at Smugg's or Holiday Valley.  This poll is not for you - don't get bent out of shape by it.  

Once again I feel the need to defend the 10-days-per-season crowd since that's me.  Personally, I want to go to Tremblant one of these years to experience the vibe - I'll let you know if it's fakey Disney crap or the real thing.  I have no problem with the critieria specified by the SKI poll.  It fits what I am looking for when I go to the hill.  If you want to know which eastern hill has the best hardcore or back-country, etc, you'll need to check out a different publication.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 19, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> If you want to know which eastern hill has the best hardcore or back-country, etc, you'll need to check out a different publication.


 
And that publication would be AlpineZone, KillingtonZone, TGR, etc......


----------



## koreshot (Sep 19, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> There are those to whom skiing is religion (e.g., those with > 1000 posts on AZ.com ) and there are those that are lucky to get 10 days per season on the hill due to other commitments and priorities.



And then there are those that have no posts on AZ at all and would consider us idiots for sitting around and typing nonsense all day long instead of being out there skiing.  Those people have probably never seen an issue of Ski magazine cause they think Borders is a place where snot nosed snowboarders buy their funky Burton ski pants.

But what do i know... im just a gaper with less than 1000 posts...


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 19, 2006)

The most important top ten, Mine.

1. MRG
2. Jay
3. Da Bush
4. Da Loaf
5. Stowe
6. Cannon
7. K-mart
8. Some day Bigger
9. Sneaux (it only takes me 5 mins to get there)
10. Whiteface


----------



## Greg (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, since we're posting top tens, here's mine (note: I'm only including places I've been to):

1 (tie): Sugarbush and Sugarloaf
3: Mad River Glen
4: Loon - I love the seeded bumps and the East Basin
5 (tie): Jiminy and Berkshire East - Jiminy early or late season, Beast after a dump
7: Magic: I dig the "roughness" of Magic
8: Hunter - Legit expert terrain
9: Catamount - Cool little hill. My only complaint is the limited terrain.
10: Sundown - My local haunt. I give props for good seeded bumps.

There are several ski areas that I haven't been to yet that I'm sure would filter into the top 10, namely Whiteface, Stowe, Burke, Cannon and Wildcat.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 19, 2006)

Knowing the perspective of the people who fill out these survey's I'm abit surprised to Stratton was not on the list. 

curious, has anywhere here filled out one of these survey's? I don't think I have ever seen one.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 19, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Knowing the perspective of the people who fill out these survey's I'm abit surprised to Stratton was not on the list.
> 
> curious, has anywhere here filled out one of these survey's? I don't think I have ever seen one.



The past 2 seasons before this one I did. One was on line the next time a paper form. I didn't get either this season.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 19, 2006)

I laugh lots of opinions.  Seems logical the biggest places get more votes, cause there are more skiers who go there.  Don't bash my favorites I'm very sensitive.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 19, 2006)

LOON SUCKS!!!

just kidding. 

what/where is holiday valley?


----------



## Vortex (Sep 19, 2006)

2knees said:


> LOON SUCKS!!!
> 
> just kidding.
> 
> what/where is holiday valley?



there is always at least one.8)


----------



## Greg (Sep 19, 2006)

2knees said:


> LOON SUCKS!!!
> 
> just kidding.



Do you ever ski Loon, Pat? They have some of the best seeded bumps around. I think you'd like them.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 19, 2006)

bob i really was kidding.  I read your sensitive comment and couldnt resist.


I've skied Loon once, 2 years ago.  On a weekend.  They had set up lower walking boss with bumps.  It was a blast.  That lift over there had no line whatsoever while the gondi looked like a 40 minute wait.  I'd go back in a heartbeat.

whoops wasnt lower boss it was lower flume.  whichever one is under the lift.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 19, 2006)

Bob R said:


> 2knees said:
> 
> 
> > LOON SUCKS!!!
> ...


 

Loon Sux!


----------



## Greg (Sep 19, 2006)

2knees said:


> bob i really was kidding.  I read your sensitive comment and couldnt resist.
> 
> 
> I've skied Loon once, 2 years ago.  On a weekend.  They had set up lower walking boss with bumps.  It was a blast.  That lift over there had no line whatsoever while the gondi looked like a 40 minute wait.  I'd go back in a heartbeat.



Um...that was me and I know you were just ribbing on Bob. I just wanted to point out that Loon is actually very good for bump skiers:



















Go midweek and stay away from the gondi...


----------



## 2knees (Sep 19, 2006)

Greg said:


> Um...that was me and I know you were just ribbing on Bob. I just wanted to point out that Loon is actually very good for bump skiers:




whoops.  i'm updating some financial plans and posting at the same time.   

this pic has me salivating.


----------



## Greg (Sep 19, 2006)

2knees said:


> whoops.  i'm updating some financial plans and posting at the same time.
> 
> this pic has me salivating.



No doubt. Which line do you like?


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 19, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Knowing the perspective of the people who fill out these survey's I'm abit surprised to Stratton was not on the list.
> 
> curious, has anywhere here filled out one of these survey's? I don't think I have ever seen one.




Sorry SRO - Stratton sucks.  I've skied there too many times (to accommodate my in-laws) and always swear, never again.  Too expensive, too sterile, too bland, too corporate.  The terrain is OK, the lifts and buildings are all new and nice, the grooming is often perfect and the Sun bowl area is nice when the sun shines in Bondville (about once a month).  But all that said - there's absolutely nothing special to recommend Stratton.  And the cost - !!!  A daytrip with lessons for my kids and lunch costs me over $300.  Ridiculous.  I'll go to Stowe or even Killington before I'll go back to Stratton.  Magic is right next door and even Bromley has more atmosphere than Stratton.........have I mentioned I don't like the place - ??


----------



## 2knees (Sep 19, 2006)

Greg said:


> No doubt. Which line do you like?




lol, see the bump directly in front?  Straight line that one to get your speed up then a quick check on the one just behind and to the right there and you're off to the races.


You may be kidding but i was seriously checking that pic out for this very reason.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 19, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Sorry SRO - Stratton sucks.  I've skied there too many times (to accommodate my in-laws) and always swear, never again.  Too expensive, too sterile, too bland, too corporate.  The terrain is OK, the lifts and buildings are all new and nice, the grooming is often perfect and the Sun bowl area is nice when the sun shines in Bondville (about once a month).  But all that said - there's absolutely nothing special to recommend Stratton.  And the cost - !!!  A daytrip with lessons for my kids and lunch costs me over $300.  Ridiculous.  I'll go to Stowe or even Killington before I'll go back to Stratton.  Magic is right next door and even Bromley has more atmosphere than Stratton.........have I mentioned I don't like the place - ??



I think ski resort obs. was saying that because stratton has all the amenities and the faux euro village that it would be a perfect candidate for such a shady top 10 list. It seems as though terrain isnt neccessarily a priority in the poll. You're opinion of stratton is what most, probably not all, serious skiers think.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 19, 2006)

My top ten list of places I have skied.
1)Sugarbush
2)Sugarloaf
3)Killington
4)Hunter
5)MT. Snow
6)Stratton
7)Catamount
8 )Windham
9)Ski Sundown
10)Temple


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 19, 2006)

2knees said:


> I think ski resort obs. was saying that because stratton has all the amenities and the faux euro village that it would be a perfect candidate for such a shady top 10 list. It seems as though terrain isnt neccessarily a priority in the poll. You're opinion of stratton is what most, probably not all, serious skiers think.




Gotcha. You're probably right - it should have made the SKI list......


----------



## Vortex (Sep 19, 2006)

2knees.  I knew you were b-ll busting.  Suprised there were not more.  no issue at all.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 19, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Sorry SRO - Stratton sucks.  I've skied there too many times (to accommodate my in-laws) and always swear, never again.  Too expensive, too sterile, too bland, too corporate.  The terrain is OK, the lifts and buildings are all new and nice, the grooming is often perfect and the Sun bowl area is nice when the sun shines in Bondville (about once a month).  But all that said - there's absolutely nothing special to recommend Stratton.  And the cost - !!!  A daytrip with lessons for my kids and lunch costs me over $300.  Ridiculous.  I'll go to Stowe or even Killington before I'll go back to Stratton.  Magic is right next door and even Bromley has more atmosphere than Stratton.........have I mentioned I don't like the place - ??



Stratton totally sucks that's why I am surprised it did not make the list....lol  Man, you guys from Lake George are alittle slow...inside joke...:wink:


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 19, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> .......Man, you guys from Lake George are alittle slow...inside joke...:wink:



It's been a long week already......:roll:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 19, 2006)

Bob R said:


> 2knees. I knew you were b-ll busting. Suprised there were not more. no issue at all.


 

What am I, chopped liver? Don't answer that!



andyzee said:


> Loon Sux!


 
So tell us ChiliMass, what do you think of Stratton?


----------



## Vortex (Sep 19, 2006)

Your post came after his. Andyzee you sux too.  

So there I took it to the next step.  I'm a thrill seeker.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 19, 2006)

Bob R said:


> You post came after his. any you sux too. So there.


 
Yeah, well you sux even more!


----------



## Vortex (Sep 19, 2006)

That is what talking I'm talking about ...much better.:argue:


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 19, 2006)

> 1. Tremblant, Que.
> 2. Smugglers Notch, Vt.
> 3. Whiteface, N.Y.
> 4. Killington, Vt.
> ...



I've skied numbers 1-9 . . . 

My top ten in the east (fwiw)

1. Sugarloaf
2. Jay
3. Stowe
4. MRG
5. Sugarbush
6. Whiteface
7. Cannon
8. Gore
9. Killington
10. Tremblant

Basically, I listed this by which mountain I'd rather ski.  So, I'd rather ski Stowe than MRG, rather ski Gore than Killington, etc.  Funny how nobody really brings Gore up in conversations about top mountains in the east.  When Ski Magazine used to list 20 eastern mountains Gore came in at number 17 or 18 once, but that's it.  I guess that's kind of why I like the place.  Even people from Albany drive right by it on their way to Killington.


----------



## MikeTrainor (Sep 19, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Loon Sux!



Loon really is not that bad. I went there on a Thursday last season and was quite impressed, I had not been there in a number of years. I was surprised how many people were there though, the only weekday I skied all season and had the longest lines all season. To be honest if I was in Lincoln during the week again I would take Loon over Cannon.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 19, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> TB - remember - there is hardcore and there's recreational skiing.  There are those to whom skiing is religion (e.g., those with > 1000 posts on AZ.com ) and there are those that are lucky to get 10 days per season on the hill due to other commitments and priorities.
> 
> You know and I know that SKI Magazine focuses on the weekend/a-few-times-per-season family ski types and their poll will reflect that demographic.  The "skiing lifestyle" and the pretty, glossy pictures in the magazine sells ad space and week-long vacation packages.  The hardcore have season passes, live close to the hill so they can do day trips, and don't ski at Smugg's or Holiday Valley.  This poll is not for you - don't get bent out of shape by it.
> 
> Once again I feel the need to defend the 10-days-per-season crowd since that's me.  Personally, I want to go to Tremblant one of these years to experience the vibe - I'll let you know if it's fakey Disney crap or the real thing.  I have no problem with the critieria specified by the SKI poll.  It fits what I am looking for when I go to the hill.  If you want to know which eastern hill has the best hardcore or back-country, etc, you'll need to check out a different publication.




Good point, but my comments were directed towards their focus on things such as what your house should look like, what kind of clothing you should wear off the slopes, which car to drive, what kind of designer drinks to have, etc.  I was not drawing a line between "die hards" and "weekend warriors," but between those who ski (how ever many times) and those who "live" the lifestyle (buying expensive cars, spending time decorating the house instead of skiing, etc).


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 19, 2006)

andyzee said:


> And that publication would be AlpineZone, KillingtonZone, TGR, etc......


ha! trick question. the best back country isn't publicized.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 19, 2006)

hey, since everyone else is throwing around personal top tens, i will do the same following mattchuck2's model of rating places by which place you would most rather ski. included in my ratings include price, value, terrain, driving distance, challenge, slack country options, lift lines, and powder frequency. not taken into account are any ammenities, snow making, grooming, layout, lifts, lodging, real estate, food, apres. new england only as i have never skied outside of new england:

1) Jay
2) Cannon
3) MRG
4) Burke
5) Saddleback
6) Stowe
7) Bush
8 )Loaf
9) Magic
10) Wildcat

that is obviously a personal list and driving distance and price weight HEAVILY into that list. also, i am of course more familiar with the local slack country and off piste options of the areas i most often hike and study, so results might be different if my knowledge of the other mountains was greater. smuggs should obviously be on there and i am sure whiteface would make the cut if i had skied at either of these locations. obviously places like burke and saddleback would be lower if other areas were not so damn expensive. jay gets top honors for glades and pow, two things very near and dear to my heart.

here is another idea... here is what i would offer for a solid and reputable list for the average skier looking for the best skiing options in northeast united states (i am going to exclude canada):

1) Stowe
2) Sugarloaf
3) Whiteface
4) Sugarbush
5) Mad River Glen
6) Jay Peak
7) Killington
8 ) Smugglers Notch
9) Sunday River
10) Bretton Woods

obviously, that isn't a list of my favorite ski areas  but i think that is a fair representation on how new england areas line up for best of the best "all things considered" for the greatest amount of skiers. jay only makes the cut because it is the powder capitol and mrg only because it is the toughest terrain in new england and something really special. all the other areas pretty much have something for everyone and what people look for in a big name top notch eastern ski area. that is about as objective as i can possibly get and it is obviously not a list that would suit every skier, but would be a fairly representative sample for someone that is not dedicated to the sport and is strictly recreational and looking for the better places to go for your "average" skier/family.


----------



## koreshot (Sep 20, 2006)

I think Ski should start publishing the worst 10 in the NE.  I haven't been to enough ski resorts to have a complete list but I do have 2 that would fit into the 10 worst very nicely:

1.  Stratton
2.  Okemo
3.  Jay Peak for anyone less than Advanced

Okemo must be the most boring, flat, gaperish resort I have been to.  Jay Peak is an amazing place cause you can stay on the natural snow terrain and the woods all day and be very very happy, but if I was an intermediate looking for some groomers, its embarassing.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 20, 2006)

i am no fan of okemo, but the mountain makes a lot of people happy. just because someone can not rip does not make them by default a "gaper." i have recommended okemo as an excellent place for families that are looking for that type of thing. okemo would just barely miss my afore mentioned top 10 best in the northeast for the general public. obviously, not enough expert terrain to classify as a great mountain with something for everyone. but it is a great place for the right skiers and families. same with stratton. i don't ski there, but it certainly isn't the worst area around by a long shot. different strokes for different folks.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Sep 22, 2006)

I would expect Okemo, Tremblant, Loon, SR, Stratton, Killington, Mt. Snow and other "resorts" to make Ski's list.  They offer the type of "product" that apeals to Ski's target audience: People who going skiing and spend money.  If you go skiing and spend the day skiing, you don't spend much.  If you take the family, eat in the restauraunts, shop in the shops, get a footy massage and ski pedicure etc, you spend a lot of money.

So let's look at how we'd expect Ski's top 10 resorts to spend money at to turn out:

1. Stratton
2. Tremblant (depends on exchange rate)
3. Stowe
4. Loon
5. Killington
6. Okemo
7. Attitash
8. Mt. Snow
9. Sunday River
10. There is NO number 10

I'm baffled that Sugarloaf, Smugss and Whiteface make the list. I think some disgruntled misfits mistakenly call attention to these places by voting for them.


----------



## AdironRider (Sep 22, 2006)

My top ten: 

1) Stowe
2) Cannon
3) Whiteface
4) Gore
5) Sugarloaf 
6) Bush (never been but Ill give credit based on public opinion)
7) Jay 
8) Sunapee
9) Shawnee
10) Gunstock 

Sunapee, Shawnee and Gunstock all crack the list as they are awesome little mountains with solid terrain and consistently good conditions.


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 22, 2006)

AdironRider said:


> ......Sunapee, Shawnee and Gunstock all crack the list as they are awesome little mountains with solid terrain and consistently good conditions.



I absolutely agree.  If you like them, you'd like Ascutney, too......


----------



## Robbski (Sep 22, 2006)

koreshot said:


> Jay Peak is an amazing place cause you can stay on the natural snow terrain and the woods all day and be very very happy, but if I was an intermediate looking for some groomers, its embarassing.



Embarassing?  If you were an intermediate looking for groomers and found yourself at Jay you would have either taken a wrong turn or gotten some very bad directions.  It is what it is.  The Jay skier isn't going to be happy at Gunstock and the Gunstock skier isn't going to be happy at Jay.


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 22, 2006)

My top ten:

1) Sugarloaf - It's Sugarloaf
2) Jay Peak - Great glades and powder skiing
3) Sugarbush
4) Killington
5) Saddleback - Great customer service and friendly people
6) Ski Plattekill - Nice old school style skiing and cheap prices.
7) Berkshire East - Alot of mountain in a small ski area.
8  Magic Mountain
9) Okemo
10) Cannon


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2006)

2knees said:


> what/where is holiday valley?



*Holiday Valley*
Ellicottville, New York


----------



## Npage148 (Sep 23, 2006)

Going to school in Buffalo, I ride at holiday valley about 20 times a season.  Sure its small, but it does a good job with what it has.  Plus, we get lots of snow.  Nothing is more fun than ditching school to burn laps in 12 inhces of fresh snow on a dead weekday.  They also manage a good terrain park.  They got some decent diamonds and some nice crusiers.  ITs a fun place to bomb around.  Plus they got night skiing!


----------



## thebigo (Sep 28, 2006)

I was reading this rag during my morning 'routine' today (the only time it deserves to be read) and they called Ptarmargin at Attitash 'the steepest trail in NH'.

What a joke it isnt even the steepest trail at Attitash and not even close to the steepest in new hampshire. How can they honestly publish such a blatant mistruth and expect to be taken seriously.


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 28, 2006)

Surely Avenger has to be steeper at Attitrash right? Maybe even Tim's Trauma or Idiot's Option. I'm also willing to bet that some of the stuff at Wildcat (maybe Lift Lion/Black Cat) or Cannon (Tramline for sure) is steeper.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 28, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> Tim's Trauma or Idiot's Option



Great trail names!


----------



## kickstand (Sep 28, 2006)

oh, I don't know.  The section of Upper Ptarmigan, after you go under the lift, that is probably the steepest section of any trail at Attitash.  I would agree Avenger probably has the longest sustained pitch of any trail, but I don't think any section of it is as steep as Upper Ptarmigan.  I can't remember what Middle Ptarmigan is like, since I don't remember it being open at all last year.  Besides, I like peeling off to the left or right for Whitehorse, Spillway or Moat at that intersection anyway.  All the kids used to scrape off Middle on the way to the halfpipe.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 28, 2006)

Even tho Holiday Valley is small in size it's huge in skier visits, over 500,000 last season which is probably how it got listed in the top 10.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 28, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> I'm also willing to bet that some of the stuff at Wildcat (maybe Lift Lion/Black Cat) or Cannon (Tramline for sure) is steeper.



Same thing I thought -- Tramline at Cannon is definitely steeper than Ptarmigan.

Anyway, for what it's worth, here's SKI's 11 - 20 Eastern resorts:

11. Stratton
12. Loon
13. Sugarbush
14. Attitash
15. Waterville
16. Seven Springs, PA
17. Jiminy Peak
18. Sunapee
19. Snowshoe, WV
20. Mad River Glen

No Jay Peak? No Cannon?

Personally, my top 5 eastern ski places (a la "Hi-Fidelity"):

1. Sugarloaf - One word: Snowfields. Gondi and Narrow Gauge too. 
2. Sugarbush - Castlerock to kick my butt and North Lynx to catch some sun
3. Cannon - A hit or miss mountain depending on how crummy the weather is
4. Jay Peak - The Frozen North (-30 last time I was up there). Great glades.
5 (with a bullet). Mad River Glen - Whole mountain kicked my butt and I can't wait to get back on it!

Bring on the Snow!!!


----------



## thebigo (Sep 28, 2006)

Tramline at cannon is definetly steeper. Havent skiied it since I was a kid but I remember Pitch Pine at King Pine to be steep but short. Both Tims Trauma and Idiots Option are also steeper. One of my biggest complaints about attitiash how much of a pain it is to ski tims trauma and idiots option. If they let those two trails bump up and had a short double over there I would view the place much differently. 

In general I would never think if Ptarmigan as an elite trail. Its a nice trail, with a few steep areas and a challenge when bumped up but not the steepest in the New Hampshire.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 28, 2006)

thebigo said:


> Ptarmargin at Attitash 'the steepest trail in NH'


{ski mag editors cut}that ski magazine's eastern ski writers have ever skied{/ski mag editors cut}.

:grin:


----------



## kcyanks1 (Sep 28, 2006)

My east top ten, including only places I skied, except Stowe, because I really don't think I got enough of a taste in my first day.  I also really didn't get much of a taste of Stratton in my 1 day there, but I think I know about enough to get it in close to the right place.
1. Mad River
2. Sugarbush
3. Jay
4. Killington
5. Whiteface
6. Gore
7. Tremblant
8. Okemo
9. Stratton
10. Bromley

Ranking Gore that high is questionable.  I've skied there so many times (but not in recent years), that I want to put it further down... I'm trying to avoid ranking it lower because of familiarity, though, and trying to imagine what I'd think if I had only been there about the same as other areas.  So that would be the one that might be the most out of place.

Edit:  Just wanted to add, in addition to intentionally leaving Stowe off my list because I don't think I've skied it enough, I have never been to any ski areas in Maine or New Hampshire.  So my list is not intended to slight Sugarloaf, Sunday River, Cannon, Wildcat, or other areas in those states.  I also haven't skied Smuggs.  I figure Stowe, Smuggs, and Sugarloaf would definitely crack my top 10 based on what I know about them, and there's a reasonable chance Gore and Tremblant can be pushed off as well by some other areas I haven't been to/skied enough.


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 29, 2006)

snowmonster said:


> 1. Sugarloaf - One word: Snowfields. Gondi and Narrow Gauge too.



And the King Pine bowl in the spring or on a powder day. And Cuffer and Winter's. And the chutes around Cuffer, Winter's, and Gondi. I could go on forever. Everything about the Loaf is awesome.


----------



## Greg (Sep 29, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> And the King Pine bowl in the spring or on a powder day. And Cuffer and Winter's. And the chutes around Cuffer, Winter's, and Gondi. I could go on forever. Everything about the Loaf is awesome.



Yeah, the Loaf is okay.... 

Can't wait to hit the Loaf on a powder day someday. That may most likely have to just come down to timing and luck as trips to the Loaf are few and far between.

Big fan of Misery Whip, Birdman829? I love that run.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 29, 2006)

*My 2 cents*

Top 5.  

Stowe
Whiteface
Sugarloaf
Jay Peak
Suragbush
Gore

I base it on ski terrain.  I am a fan of High speed quads and Gongdolas


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 29, 2006)

Greg said:


> Yeah, the Loaf is okay....
> 
> Can't wait to hit the Loaf on a powder day someday. That may most likely have to just come down to timing and luck as trips to the Loaf are few and far between.
> 
> Big fan of Misery Whip, Birdman829? I love that run.



I had one real pow day last year in February. 8 inches or so (depending on drifting). I was in line at the Superquad at 7:30 and was on the third chair going up (a little early at about 8:15  ). I cut over and had first tracks on Spillway, then took longside up and ripped down Gondi at about mach 3. I took a few more runs off longside (Wedge, Boomauger, Sluice) and headed over to King Pine area. I skied down Ramdown, took the quad up and did Misery Whip. It was amazing. A few people had been down it so there were nice, soft, cruddy, bumps. Best day of the year by far.

The only problem with Misery Whip is the lack of a bailout. Sometimes it looks like it's gonna be good so you hop in and quickly realize that it's NOT GOOD. Then you're stuck with it. Maybe if you go back to the Loaf this year we can make a few turns. Since I'm at UVM this year I won't be there as much, but I'm thinking of getting the college Sun-Fri pass and getting in maybe 10-12 days there between winter break and spring break. :beer:


----------



## thebigo (Sep 29, 2006)

I was reading this thread and I had the following thought: many areas come up again and again in these threads, what do they have in common?

While the larger question may be beyond me, the fact is that certain areas are constantly discussed and  are both attacked and defended against attack in this forum and others. I would say that these areas each have a specific quality or attribute that warrants their defense. I cant name the quality/attribute but I can develop a list of areas that are defensible:

sugarloaf, sugarbush, mrg, stowe, smuggs, kmart, pico, jay, sunday river, whitface, cannon, wildcat, burke, magic, attitash

The question to the rest of AZ is why are these hills the most discussed, I believe they are also the most 'challenged'. Which of the criterion is at play: Is it snow, terrain, price, apres ski, etc?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 30, 2006)

I havent skied half of those but from that list it appears size/vertical is something all of them have in common..


----------



## kcyanks1 (Sep 30, 2006)

thebigo said:


> I was reading this thread and I had the following thought: many areas come up again and again in these threads, what do they have in common?
> 
> While the larger question may be beyond me, the fact is that certain areas are constantly discussed and  are both attacked and defended against attack in this forum and others. I would say that these areas each have a specific quality or attribute that warrants their defense. I cant name the quality/attribute but I can develop a list of areas that are defensible:
> 
> ...



I think that challenge is a huge factor.  For some of the areas, natural snow and glades are also a factor.  "Classic" eastern trails (i.e., narrow, windy) also is a factor, I think. Of those you named, I've skied Sugarbush, MRG, Jay, Whiteface, Stowe, and Magic.  I think all of those have at least some trails that meet some of the characteristics I named.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 30, 2006)

thebigo said:


> sugarloaf, sugarbush, mrg, stowe, smuggs, kmart, pico, jay, sunday river, whitface, cannon, wildcat, burke, magic, attitash
> 
> The question to the rest of AZ is why are these hills the most discussed, I believe they are also the most 'challenged'. Which of the criterion is at play: Is it snow, terrain, price, apres ski, etc?


some are challenged due to price, crowding, and hype. others are challenged due to variable weather conditions, lack of great snow, perception of small mountain, etc. i don't know if 'challenged' is quite the right word as i am a big believer in different strokes for different folks. if everyone that really enjoyed sunday river and attitash decided to ski my favorite mountains instead, i would be quited miffed at the crowds. so it all works out in my opinion. i only offer challenge when folks advocate something that i see quite differently about a particular mountain. you have basically named most of the top areas in new england (you forgot hunter  ), so there are definitely going to be strong feelings going both ways.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 1, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> I had one real pow day last year in February. 8 inches or so (depending on drifting). I was in line at the Superquad at 7:30 and was on the third chair going up (a little early at about 8:15  ). I cut over and had first tracks on Spillway, then took longside up and ripped down Gondi at about mach 3. I took a few more runs off longside (Wedge, Boomauger, Sluice) and headed over to King Pine area. I skied down Ramdown, took the quad up and did Misery Whip. It was amazing. A few people had been down it so there were nice, soft, cruddy, bumps. Best day of the year by far.
> 
> The only problem with Misery Whip is the lack of a bailout. Sometimes it looks like it's gonna be good so you hop in and quickly realize that it's NOT GOOD. Then you're stuck with it. Maybe if you go back to the Loaf this year we can make a few turns. Since I'm at UVM this year I won't be there as much, but I'm thinking of getting the college Sun-Fri pass and getting in maybe 10-12 days there between winter break and spring break. :beer:


 
You can't get there from here. I cannot even imagine the fun of driving from Burlington to Sugarloaf. It must be close to five hours, right? Though on a nice day in early april when the snowfields are fully open it would defiantly be worth it.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 1, 2006)

awf170 said:


> You can't get there from here. I cannot even imagine the fun of driving from Burlington to Sugarloaf. It must be close to five hours, right? Though on a nice day in early april when the snowfields are fully open it would defiantly be worth it.


st.j to saddleback is 2.5-3 hours and then add on another 1.5 from burlington to st.j and then whatever time it takes to get from saddleback to the loaf so i think five hours sounds about right and almost none of that is highway. five hours is a long drive, but it is even longer when it is not highway.


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 3, 2006)

awf170 said:


> You can't get there from here. I cannot even imagine the fun of driving from Burlington to Sugarloaf. It must be close to five hours, right? Though on a nice day in early april when the snowfields are fully open it would defiantly be worth it.



My permanent residence isn't Burlington. I only go to school here. When I drive to the loaf I drive up from my house in Georgetown, MA which is a 3:10 to 3:30 drive depending on stops and how many friggin pokes I get stuck behind on 27. I have a place to stay there so it's not like im making day trips with a 7 hour drive time.

But yeah, like Riv said there is no good way to get from east to west in northern New England. Last year my dad and I were going from Syracuse to Sugarloaf and we went through Canada because the only other way to do it was to go back through Massachusetts and we figured driving through Canada would be more interesting. Down around Sherbrooke we were on dirt roads with 65 KMH speed limits (~40 mph). Pretty crazy.


----------

